# 자기네/자기네들/자기들



## actively

안녕하세요. 아무리 국립국어원 누리집이나 네이버 사전을 검색해 봐도 안 나오는 내용이라서 이렇게 문의 드리는 건데요.
보통 비공석직인 (편한) 자리에서 "그들"이라는 단어보다는 "자기들", "자기네", "자기네", 또는 "지들" 이라고 사용들 하고 있는데
이 단어들이 비표준어적인 표현인지 사전에 안 뜨더라고요? (예: 자기네들의 집)

이 단어들을 글 쓸 때 사용할 수 있는 것들인 건가요? '그들' 말고 올바른 표현이 어떤 건가요?
그리고 혹시 이게 "자신들"과도 또 다른 표현인가요?
가정된 상황을 글로 쓸 때 가끔 "themselves" 혹은 "their"이라는 단어를 써야 하는데 
위에 언급한 단어들을 어떤 때 쓸 수 있는지 몰라서 계속 걸렸어요 ㅠㅡㅠ
가능하면 자세한 설명 부탁드리겠습니다!
감사합니다!!
(그리고 만약에 위의 글에 틀린 부분이 있다면 고쳐주시는 걸 망설이지 마세요 ㅎㅎ)


----------



## Yalli

일단 한국 사람인 줄 알고 깜짝 놀랐습니다. 한국어 되게 잘하시네요~!!!

그런데 질문 자체는 너무나 어렵게 들려서 잘 이해를 못 하겠습니다.

예를 든 문장을 full sentence로 적어주시면,

그 문장이 틀렸는지 맞았는지, 표준어적인지, 비표준어적인지, 구어체인지, 문어체인지 알려드릴께요~!!!


----------



## actively

Yalli said:


> 일단 한국 사람인 줄 알고 깜짝 놀랐습니다. 한국어 되게 잘하시네요~!!!
> 
> 그런데 질문 자체는 너무나 어렵게 들려서 잘 이해를 못 하겠습니다.
> 
> 예를 든 문장을 full sentence로 적어주시면,
> 
> 그 문장이 틀렸는지 맞았는지, 표준어적인지, 비표준어적인지, 구어체인지, 문어체인지 알려드릴께요~!!!



감사합니다~
그리고 늦은 답변에 죄송합니다

예를 들면: 
1) "친구들에게 도움을 요청했더니 내 문제는 자기네 문제가 아니라고 모른 채 했다."
2) "걔네는 자기네들만의 세계 속에 살고 있는 듯 해."
3) "자기들이 실수해 놓고선 우릴 탓하는 건 말이 돼?"

위의 문장들은 다 일상적인 대화에서 나온 거라 구어체라고 할 수 있지만,
이런 식으로 "자기네들/자니게/자기들"와 같은 단어들을 글 쓸 때 사용할 수 있는지에 대해서 궁금합니다.
그리고 이런 단어들이 표준어인지, "그들"이나 "자신들"이라는 단어들을 대체할 수 있는지에 대해서 알고 싶고요.

감사합니다!!


----------



## actively

죄... 죄송하지만 대답 좀 받을 수 있을까요? ㅠ 다른 사람들에게 너무 꼬치꼬치 묻는 것 같아서요... ㅠㅠ 감사합니다~!!


----------



## lemonginger1

국어 전공자는 아니지만 답변을 드리자면, '자기네'는 보통 대화할 때 사용하기 때문에 casual하게 들려요. formal한 문서에서는 쓰지 않는 것이 좋다고 생각합니다. 보통 구어체로 자기들, 자기네들은 '지들'. 자기네는 '지네', 이런 식으로도 자주 쓰고요, 보통 그들(3인칭)을 흉볼때나 비난할 때, 그들을 깎아내리는 뉘앙스입니다. (다른 이야기지만 2인칭으로 쓰는 '자기'(you)는 구어체지만 친밀한 느낌이지요.)
'그들', '자신들'이라는 표현을 대체할 문어체 표현으로는 '본인들' 정도가 생각나네요.


----------



## valench

lemonginger1 님이 대답에 동의합니다. 어떤 종류의 글을 쓰고 싶은 건가요? 논문이나 기사같은 거? 아니면 소설같은 거? 
개인적으로 '그들'이라는 말도 잘 안쓰는 거 같아요. 소설같은 류를 빼면. 그는, 그녀는, 그들은  이런 건 약간 번역투예요. '그 사람들'이라고 쓰면 formal 이나 informal이나 둘 다 잘 어울릴 거 같네요. 걔네, 자기들 다 informal입니다.


----------



## malgeul91

안녕하세요?

"자기"라고 쓰시면 사전에 나와요. (표준국어대사전 "자기")
"-들"이나 "-네"는 사전에 다른 항목으로 나옵니다. (표준국어대사전 "-들", 표준국어대사전 "-네")

어감은 their보다는 of themselves나 their own에 가깝습니다.


actively said:


> 3) "자기들이 실수해 놓고선 우릴 탓하는 건 말이 돼?"


여기서도 보시면 they made the mistakes themselves 같은 뜻이 보일 거예요. "걔네는 자기들이 실수해 놓고선"이니까요.

They를 쓸 자리에는 "그 사람들"이나 "그 분들" 쓰시거나, 또는 대명사가 아닌 그냥 명사 써주세요. 명사 반복하는 게 더 자연스러울 수 있습니다. "Solbi is not here. She is away."라고 말하고 싶을 때 "솔비 여기 없어. 그는 갔어."라고 하는 것보다 "솔비 여기 없어. 솔비 갔어." 하는 게 자연스럽거든요.


----------



## Rance

"자기들", "자기네", "자기네" 의 어근은 "자기"이고
"지들" 은 "저들"의 비표준어로 어근은 "저"입니다. 예) 저 갈 길 가다.

나를 저라고 표현하 듯 저들이라는 표현은 자기들이라는 표현에 비해 한단계 낮춰 부를 때 쓰입니다.
아무래도 발음상 "저"라는 표현보다는 "지"라는 표현이 더 강하게 들려 상대방을 더 낮출 때 "지들"이라고 쓰이지 않나 싶네요.


----------

